# Spoke threader



## taycat (Jun 14, 2018)

just a little tool me and my ten yr old boy made for threading spokes for bike project.
already had threading head from when i used to build bikes used it in lathe but as everything in storage due to things been through in last couple of years needed to find way to do them.
we had couple of old bikes we were cutting up to make a tadpole trike and my boy was idly spinning a crank rd and i could his brain working ( very easy to see with his autism as he zones out).
next thing he runs in house and gets threading head to hold against other side of crank.
pic is what he came up with.
basically an old crank, bottom bracket, crank arm, center from stripped out pedal and filed down arm bolt.
going to make die holder for small dies next.
	

		
			
		

		
	



apart from threading head total cost £0 as all from scrap pile.


----------



## catsparadise (Jun 14, 2018)

When I worked in a bike shop in my youth we used to roll threads on spokes, not cut them. I doubt it'll make much difference if it's for a child's bike, but the fit in the spoke nipple will be loose, as the OD of the spoke thread was larger than the spoke wire OD.

It'll be interesting to see what your trike turns out like though!

Rob


----------



## Ed of all trades (Jun 14, 2018)

Smart boy, have fun working with him.   Ed


----------



## taycat (Jun 14, 2018)

it is a rolling head i have from cyclo.
this is one from few years ago.
one we are working on at min is old frame someone was learning to weld on and got angles wrong on.
so we are hacking it about trying different ideas on as test frame before making good frame.
new one will have under seat steering and disc brakes when done.




here is the one thats being hacked about.


----------

